# Flag pole light



## Boeingmech (Aug 7, 2020)

I was wondering if someone could direct me to a quality light fixture to light my flag pole. My flag pole is 21’ tall flying a 4x6 flag. I’m looking for a low voltage 5000k or 6000k led anywhere from 3000 lumen to 12000. Nice tight spot patern nema 3x3 or tighter. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------

